# Ruffed Grouse Reports?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Any reports on Ruffed Grouse? Numbers? Deer ticks? Leaf drop? This weather system ought to take off some leaves.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Had a buddy go up south of Warroad over the weekend and two of them shot 11. They saw quite a few birds, no dogs though for them. He thinks the numbers are up but I heard that they should be on the down swing now. I think they shot 5-6 the weekend before.


----------



## PD13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Walker area has been better than expected. Opening day flushed 13 killed 2. Last Sat. flushed 8 and killed 3. Hunted about 2 1/2 hours per walk. Right now the scenery in the woods is hard to beat. It will not be long before the leaves are off. Definitely worth getting out.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Bird numbers are decent in some areas and very poor in others. If you have turkeys in the area you have very few grouse it seems. Hunted near Emmaville Mn and numbers were dismal. Leaves are off.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't want to hijack this thread but I hunted ruffed grouse for the 1st time just a few weeks ago. Getting those birds to flush and hitting them on the fly is some of the hardest bird hunting I have ever done. Maybe a dog might help with flushing them though.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I love hunting ruffs and spend far too little time doing it. I actually see the moset birds when I am bowhunting (stillhunting). I have come to the conclusion that most guys hunt them too fast particularly if they don't have dogs to help them. Walk as quitetly as you can, stop often and listen for them clucking and you will have better luck.

You definatly want an open choke for ruffs. I used to load some 1 1/2oz loads of #8s so I could get a large abount of shot in the air.

This was last fall while bowhunting. I missed another a week earlier.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That's pretty slick. Hoping to get out after freeze up, maybe after deer season calms down.


----------

